# minor 7 series problems need help



## mjanardhan2000 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi,

Recently i owned 1998 740IL BMW with 65K miles. The car runs very good and strong. I'm new to bimmer family .

I have small minor problems noticed for which i need your expertise help to fix for below problems:

1. Exactly at 50 miles speed on odometer we notice the steering vibrate. If we decrease or increase the speed then it goes smooth. Not able to figure out what's the problem.
2. Some times driver seat power options, stearing adjustment power options stop working for a while. This is observed only few times.
3. Left side brake light stop lighting some time and observed indicator. We replaced the brake light bulb also but some time we get indicator.

Thanks in advance for you help


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

1st , i think its aligment , go balance and rotate tires then do alignment it should help

2nd change the fuse it shsould be in the glove box

3rd get a bulb from BMW some times when you replace it with regular bulb from autozone or such , it does that i have this problem with my benz , but try it should work

thsank you


----------



## 345ls1 (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought a 2000 740IL with 78k miles in Feb.06. I test drove a 1999 740IL at that time, I think it had 104k on it with stock wheels. This car had that exact problem with front shacking at exactly 50 mph, would go away above or below this speed. So I knew how that felt and thought either tires/wheels were out of balance.

I purchase set of BMW 18" sport wheels with Hannkook K104 tires soon after I got the car.
Then at about 91k miles this problem has happen to my car. I've had the front tires high speed balanced but no luck. It's constant shake at 50 mph, something has to be worn in the front-end but what? Help


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Having trouble with your minor seventh chords, eh? 

Sorry, bored today.

Ed


----------



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I had the same vibration and took it to my mechanic (non-BMW) and they checked the front end and told me I had a bad lower control arm. So I went on line (ebay) and bought both the right and left uper and lower control arms and had them all replaced (I figured if one is bad it would be just a matter of time before they all shot craps). If I recall, it cost me about $550 total including the parts, install, and alignment. I could of had just one replace for alot less. The car is now rock solid with no vibration and tracks like a champ!

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...37&satitle=bmw+740+e38+control+arm&category0=


----------

